# Fluid turbo trainers



## vickster (5 Mar 2017)

My York exercise bike appears to have failed (no resistance). Given it takes it so much space and I have a few *ahem* bikes, I'm considering a turbo. I'd like something simple to set up, stable and smooth so a fluid one I think. No need for Smart stuff, I won't use it.

The Cycleops Fluid options seems best, but the fluid 2 (£200 with block) or the tempo fluid (£140). The 2 looks more solid and stable in the pics but is this the case? I think the 2 has a QR, useful perhaps but not essential

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/3225...currency=GBP&gclid=CKG1wcL9v9ICFeQK0wodhS0HlQ

http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/CycleOps/Fluid-2-Turbo-Trainer/2THB

Or there's the fluid pro on offer for similar cash with a bigger discount from RRP. Older model?
https://www.evanscycles.com/cycleop...esvaid=50080&gclid=CM2d5IuBwNICFdUaGwodp8AJhg

Elite seem to offer a fluid TT do, thoughts as to how they compare

I'm still not able to cycle outside for very long before pain kicks in so I'd like something to use indoors at least for a few months

TIA


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Mar 2017)

Id be sold on this blurb regarding the fluid 2

"
The CycleOps engineers designed the Fluid 2 to capture real road feel through the use of a 2.75 lb individually precision–balanced flywheel for more momentum and stability of your rear wheel.

They've also adjusted fluid levels for better resistance and improved the position of sealed–cartridge bearings for better inertia. This also provides an ultra quiet ride that ensures increased wattage as you increase your speed.

Just like riding outside, simply shift gears to increase or decrease resistance. When you spin your wheels on the Fluid2 it feels like you're actually getting somewhere."


----------



## Winnershsaint (5 Mar 2017)

I have owned a number of turbos over the last few years. The best non-smart/interactive experience was using the Fluid 2. The only one that comes close was the KK Road Machine, but I borrowed that off a friend for a day. I still have the Fluid 2 just in case the Kickr Snap goes belly up


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2017)

It might not be of importance to Victster but I've found fluid trainers a lot more quiet than my old mag one, especially my first gen non smart Elite Muin. The fluid ones I have used (the KK and Elite) have been quite heavily damped too and all the work is in the small ring.


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2017)

I'd like to be able to hear the TV  I'm only looking at fluid ones

I've had v good use from my exercise bike, had for 6 years, used for hours and hours rehabbing etc


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2017)

You are in Smart mag trainer prices there. The Tacx T2240 can be got for less than £150 in the Halfords sales.

It's quiet enough to hear my laptop speakers even on low.


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> You are in Smart mag trainer prices there. The Tacx T2240 can be got for less than £150 in the Halfords sales.
> 
> It's quiet enough to hear my laptop speakers even on low.


Don't want mag or smart though


----------



## jefmcg (5 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> I think the 2 has a QR, useful perhaps but not essential



(Cyclechat: correct me if I am wrong but ...)

Don't all turbos come with QR skewers, and aren't they essential - unless you have a lovely, basic bike with metal skewers?


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Don't want mag or smart though



Fair enough. Just giving you more options.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> (Cyclechat: correct me if I am wrong but ...)
> 
> Don't all turbos come with QR skewers, and aren't they essential - unless you have a lovely, basic bike with metal skewers?


Usually yes. Many have cups of a certain shape designed to hold the skewer


----------



## dfthe1 (5 Mar 2017)

I bought a Fluid 2 a couple of months ago -- £100 from eBay in fantastic condition. I've been delighted with it (though never used any other trainer to compare it to).


----------



## Garry A (6 Mar 2017)

I got a fluid 2 a couple of months back. Does the trick. I got the Garmin speed and cadence sensors to use it on Zwift so that's always an option if you change your mind. Only gets noisy if you hammer it in big gears.


----------



## jay clock (6 Mar 2017)

I have a Cyclops fluid one a few years old and it is excellent. Quiet and solid and quick to set up.. My daughter has a cheap magnetic one and much more fiddly and noisy too.. More compact to store and carry though


----------



## si_c (6 Mar 2017)

I've been umming and ahing over getting a fluid 2, it's either that or the kinetic road machine, which is slightly more expensive but appears to be very well rated, and from what I've read, quieter, and has some smart functionality as well.


----------



## jay clock (6 Mar 2017)

My oldish (c2009?) fluid one from Cyclops is very quiet. Can use it in an upstairs room (carpeted) and not heard downstairs. Even used it in our conservatory (open plan to living room) with people in the room and no complaints


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2017)

Evans will match at £180 on the Fluid 2, just need to dither a little while longer if anyone else has any thoughts. Noise isn't a massive issue as long as I can hear the TV 

@jay clock is it stable on carpet, a wobbly feeling is why I've never been keen on TTs before!


----------



## jay clock (6 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Evans will match at £180 on the Fluid 2, just need to dither a little while longer if anyone else has any thoughts. Noise isn't a massive issue as long as I can hear the TV
> 
> @jay clock is it stable on carpet, a wobbly feeling is why I've never been keen on TTs before!


rock solid on carpet or solid floor. Mine a few years old but fundamentally the same. At club turbo session I do I am ways set up in about a quarter of the time of anyone else, and it doesn't have one of those ludicrous cables to adjust tension. Just preset tension at the back and then use the gears


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Mar 2017)

I have the jet fluid pro and I would say it's pretty quiet, there was an improvement using a trainer tyre


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Mar 2017)

I'm sure cycleops trainers have a lifetime guarantee too


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Halfords have the Fluid 2 back in stock so I've ordered one click and collect and will use my BC membership to get 10% off 

I'll get the riser block from Evans as I have a Tesco voucher


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Mar 2017)

I know you said you don't want a smart trainer, but can I bee cheeky enough to ask why? I certainly found that moving to smart trainer revolutionised my training, certainly on the boredom side.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I know you said you don't want a smart trainer, but can I bee cheeky enough to ask why? I certainly found that moving to smart trainer revolutionised my training, certainly on the boredom side.


Because I can't bear anything that is competitive and/or even vaguely resembles a video game

I will use it to catch up on TV and get me off the sofa, as I have done with the exercise bike. A TT is just less space hungry and I have a carbon roadbike I've not ridden for 18 months!


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Because I can't bear anything that is competitive and/or even vaguely resembles a video game


Also, you have worn out a stationary cycle. I think at this point we can assume you know what you want.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2017)

Don't forget at least one fan to keep you cool. I need two even in the cold garage.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Don't forget at least one fan to keep you cool. I need two even in the cold garage.


I'll be fine, don't get that hot, don't go very hard. Can open back door or turn heating down.


----------



## stumpy66 (8 Mar 2017)

You'll b surprised, even on my easier sessions I still need a fan, just enough to keep the air moving past me or to dry my hands off in front of it occasionally


----------



## Garry A (8 Mar 2017)

Any turbo work and a fan is essential IMO. I'd dissolve in my own sweat otherwise.


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2017)

I really don't perspire that much cycling but will bear in mind


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2017)

I picked up the TT today...and the flipping exercise bike appears to be working again!!


----------



## si_c (10 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> I picked up the TT today...and the flipping exercise bike appears to be working again!!



Not like, but you know what I mean  At least you have choices, be interesting which you end up using more.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Not like, but you know what I mean  At least you have choices, be interesting which you end up using more.


I don't have space for both, so the TT will go back if the exercise bike lives! I could dump the static but that feels wrong if its working ok


----------



## JtB (11 Mar 2017)

@vickster I completely agree with you on the importance of a quiet, smooth and non-smart fluid trainer. I also was not interested in purchasing a video game peripheral (which is how I view smart trainers) and whilst I wouldn't consider myself competitive, I still wanted to track my workouts to set targets and track progress. For me, tracking my workouts is a motivational factor and I do this using my Garmin Edge 1000 connected to speed and cadence sensors. Apart from being quiet and smooth, a fluid trainer has a defined power curve (with no "cheat settings" to make it easier), so it's possible to track each workout relative to the other workouts and hence set targets and track progress.

For me another motivational factor is the music / videos played during the sessions. I either just stream Radio La Cubanita through a Sonos speaker or I use the following structured workout session with the music played through a Sonos speaker:


I have a CycleOps Pro which is a really solid piece of kit and I liked it so much that I purchased a second one so my wife could work out on her trainer at the same time, which for me is another motivational factor.






For a number of reasons I don't cycle on the roads during the winter any more, so it's very important to understand the motivational factors that will carry me through the winter months on a turbo trainer. I have now successfully completed 3 winters on my CycleOps and I know that in my case had I gone with a noisy and less solid trainer then I would have given up within the first few months of my first year.

I fully understand your dilemma about the "flippen exercise bike", and I'm not sure what I would do in your position. Three things to consider though, firstly if the exercise bike has already failed once then it will most likely fail again and so do you really want your training sessions to be dependant on an unreliable piece of kit? Secondly, I think you will find that the turbo trainer prepares you better for the good weather when you can once again take your bike back out on the roads, and for me this is the biggest motivational factor that keeps me training throughout the winter. Finally, the downside of the turbo trainer for me is that I'm not allowed (by SWMBO) to bring a dirty bike into the house, so I can't keep swapping between riding on the road and using my turbo trainer. This means that when spring arrives I still continue to use the turbo trainer until I can be sure that I will get at least 3 good rides a week on the road.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2017)

I'm not really training, more physio, getting some exercise. So videos like that are of zero interest, just like any sort of virtual reality. I'll just watch whatever is on the TV/recorded. Come Easter, I'm hoping all my cycling will be outdoors. It was only the exercise bike dying that led me to consider a turbo, I don't know how much I'll use it, maybe if work stays as busy. The carbon bike can go on the TT, other options for outside.

I've just cancelled my gym membership, been a handful of times this year. Waste of money, can't use the machines due to plantar fasciitis (even though its only £18 a month)

I've listed the static on freecycle. If it doesn't go this week, I'll likely take to tip next weekend

Freecycler collecting static bike shortly so turbo it will be


----------

